# Problem with Nikon battery charger



## rgregory1965 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a D7000 and 2 nikon batterys, here is the problem

When I go to charge the batteys it will charge for 10 minutes and then stop....I have to move to a different outlet and play with it and it will charge another 10 min or so.....

It did not do this the first few months I had it,,,only the last 3 times i have needed to charge the batterys.

Do you think Nikon will replace the charger???

I need to call them and see.....was just curious if any others see this as well.

Charger has never been dropped, or gotten wet....

Just weird is all


----------



## nmoody (Feb 14, 2012)

If the camera is still under warranty then they should be able to replace the charger.


----------



## rgregory1965 (Feb 14, 2012)

Just called and there gonna send me a return form....7-10 days no charger.....

Better get both batterys full up....

Still under full warranty


----------

